# Tabellen in Dreamweaver MX



## konni-pag (4. Januar 2004)

Guten Abend Leute,
ich möchte eine neue Seite (PHP) in Dreamweaver machen. Ich wollte sie mit Tabellen machen, allerdings gibt es da ein Problem. Wenn ich eine Tabelle erstelle, sagen wir mal für die Navigation (Größe 100 Pixel) und die links ausrichte, funktioniert es wunderbar! Wenn ich dann aber rechts daneben den Contentbereich machen will (auch in einer Tabelle) funktioniert das alles nicht mehr! Dreamweaver mach diese Tabelle dann unter die Navigation! Wie kann ich das Problem lösen, oder kann mir einer einen HTML-Code dafür schicken Die Seite soll so aussehen:

                              Banner
Navigation       Contenbereich      Navigation

Also eine typische Website mit Tabellen eben! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

     Konstantin


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2004)

Tabellen in HTML haben zwar absolut nichts mit PHP zu tun, aber...:

```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
        <tr><td>Navigationspunkt 1</td></tr>
        <tr><td>Navigationspunkt 2</td></tr>
        <tr><td>...</td></tr>
    </table></td>
    <td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
        <tr><td>Inhalt</td></tr>
    </table></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Was ich damit zu erklären versuche ist, dass du die beiden Tabellen, die des Navigationsmenüs und des Inhaltes, wiederum in jeweils eine Zelle einer Tabelle setzt.


----------



## konni-pag (4. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank! Ich werde den Code gleich mal einbauen!


----------



## konni-pag (4. Januar 2004)

So meinte ich das aber nicht! 
Ich wollte einfach nur:

Navigation links (Leerzeichen) Content (Leerzeichen) Navigation rechts


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2004)

Aber das ist das doch!
Du wolltest doch zwei Tabellen nebeneinander &ndash; ok, es gibt zwar noch einige Schönheitsfehler was die Abstände und die Ausrichtung anbetrifft &ndash; , und dass ist es doch, was ich gemacht habe.

Achja, wenn du mit HTML arbeitest, solltest du dich ganz schnell von Leerzeichen als Abstandhalter oder Ähnlichem entfernen, das ist einfach nur das Schlimmste, was man machen kann!


----------



## konni-pag (4. Januar 2004)

Ja ich weiss! Das sollte auch nur als Beispiel dienen. Ich meinte das so das zwischen den jeweiligen Tabellen ein kleiner Abstand ist! Das mit dem Leerzeichen mache ich natürlich nicht in HTML!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

Ich verweise hiermit auf http://www.selfhtml.net.

(Vielleicht sollte man den Thread mal ins HTML-Forum verschieben, ebenso wie die ganzen anderen *zu Tim rüberschiel*)


----------

